# More Midwest Crappie Shows Added On Line



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Just wanted everyone to know we added 7 more Midwest Crappie shows to the www.myoutdoortv.com website. These are free to watch and you dont have to sign up for anything.

Hope you enjoy the shows.

Russ
www.midwestcrappie.com


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for getting me inspired on erie


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awsome - Thanks!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

sweet! thanks for the update


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just watched the new dvd which will be released soon. B&M anytime crappie. Something for almost every type of crappie fishing. You guys are going to love this dvd. 2 hours of good instructional fishing shows. I think this is the best Russ has put together in his whole Midwest series, and i have all his shows from 5 years. Thanks Russ. Looking forward to this fall.


----------

